# Amazon Go



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I saw this yesterday and I've been thinking about it ever since:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrmMk1Myrxc

Amazon has made some huge changes in the way we live and this might turn out to be one of the biggest of them.

What a great time to be alive! 

Barry


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I'd been seeing headlines but had never stopped to see more of what this might be about.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sam's Club does something similar. I keep meaning to download the app.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sam's Club does something similar. I keep meaning to download the app.


Wow! The way we shop at Costco is the way I presume others shop at Sam's - that must be an impressive set of software that they've got.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Wow! The way we shop at Costco is the way I presume others shop at Sam's - that must be an impressive set of software that they've got.


Yup. Scan the item with your phone, pay from your phone. The only problem for me is I also update my shopping list with Alexa on my phone and I'd probably be switching back and forth between apps.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Amazon Go store is in Seattle to be open to the public in January.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

So when is it coming to my 'burb west of Chicago?    I refuse to drive far at all to grocery shop.


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yup. Scan the item with your phone, pay from your phone. The only problem for me is I also update my shopping list with Alexa on my phone and I'd probably be switching back and forth between apps.


The Amazon GO model is NOT a "scan with your phone" model. They have vision systems and software in the store that tracks what you pick up and put in your shopping cart or bag. You pay for that stuff... No scanning required.

If you put something back, they automatically take it out of your order.

I suspect it's not going to work as well as the YouTube video, but it's a cool concept. The problem is it's very sophisticated, and the more complex a system is, the more chances of failure.

Should be fun though, and it's certainly a great step toward real self-service.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

thewitt said:


> The Amazon GO model is NOT a "scan with your phone" model. They have vision systems and software in the store that tracks what you pick up and put in your shopping cart or bag. You pay for that stuff... No scanning required.
> 
> If you put something back, they automatically take it out of your order.
> 
> ...


Yeah . . . Colbert did a funny bit on it the other night . . . about how you walk into the store, pick stuff up off the shelves and walk out -- which in most places would be called STEALING! He also pointed out that one would no longer have to wait in line for people to find the correct change; now you'll wait in line for the person to download the correct app. 

It is a cool concept . . . . I'm sure there will be bugs to work out. But I'm not even keen to use the self check out at Safeway -- half the time the line is longer there than for a person and half the kiosks have the red "please help me!" light flashing. I only use them if there's no line and I only have a very few items.

I guess we're moving toward the Star Trek model where everything we need is available via replicator/transporter nearly instantly. 

OOOHHH! Keurig ought to make a machine that works on voice commands so one can say, "Earl Gray, hot"!  Or that works with Alexa/Echo or Google Home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

thewitt said:


> The Amazon GO model is NOT a "scan with your phone" model. They have vision systems and software in the store that tracks what you pick up and put in your shopping cart or bag. You pay for that stuff... No scanning required.
> 
> If you put something back, they automatically take it out of your order.
> 
> ...


I know. I was talking about how Sam's Club app works.


----------

